# Mutt mousies all grown up



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are my pet store does and their girls off my snakebait buck. Berg was a big honking jumbo white boy. The two pied agoutis in these pix are the mother and auntie.


Mom


Auntie


Excited over a nice clean tank!


Looking for the food


Still looking for the food


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

are those lilac agouti?
I mean the grey ones?

I love them !!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be. They are ticked....I bred these partly in order to have some standard meeces as all my other lines have gotten tri mixed in with them, and apparently long hair and curly genes too, which I've never specifically bred for, and now am trying to breed out. These might be used to prove the absence of those genes somewhere down the line.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the lighter ones are realy pritty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; I'm not sure what they are except some kind of diluted ticked color.

I just checked Finnmouse, and I'm still not sure. Would need a test breeding to know for sure. I think the ticking might be too dark to be a proper lilac agouti. They are interesting, though....maybe a heavily silvered agouti? or agouti roan...I have s couple of those in another litter, I think. I'll compare them later.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

The ticked greyish ones look like they might be cream agouti (A/* c/ce), or lynx (lilac agouti). I've had some pretty dark lilac agoutis that look like that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, OK! thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are again, this time investigating a clean cage that is completely set up with fresh furnishings. I am intrigued by the diluted ticked girls.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

The one in the third pic definitely looks roan to me, now...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I wondered about that, but her belly is the same color. a roan should have a light belly, I thought...


----------

